# Getting annoyed by Hyena Cart



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I used to really enjoy Hyena Cart, but lately, the stocking calendar has just gotten so cluttered and annoying. I enjoy all the new stores, but do they have to stock Every Single Day? Especially when there's nothing new to stock? Am I the only one bothered by this?







:


----------



## CadenJames062503 (Nov 27, 2004)

I have noticed how cluttered it is lately! For some of us though it is easier to stock when we can. So that is why we might be there so many times! As soon as we stock a item even if it is just one item that is immediately available it puts us on the calendar!


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm guilty of changing the dates on an item to get our store listed more than one day. There's just so many stores now that I didn't want to get lost in the mix. I didn't realize this was annoying to people.


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meritodd1221*
I'm guilty of changing the dates on an item to get our store listed more than one day. There's just so many stores now that I didn't want to get lost in the mix. I didn't realize this was annoying to people.









Doesn't bother me. I know how hard it is for wahms these days!


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coco4cloth*
Doesn't bother me. I know how hard it is for wahms these days!

Thanks, I appreciate that!


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:

I'm guilty of changing the dates on an item to get our store listed more than one day. There's just so many stores now that I didn't want to get lost in the mix. I didn't realize this was annoying to people.
HUGS Mama I like looking everyday even if its just one new thing at a store


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

i like it! i love clicking through all sorts of stores and finding things to fall in love with i never would have looked at before!


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomInFlux*
I used to really enjoy Hyena Cart, but lately, the stocking calendar has just gotten so cluttered and annoying. I enjoy all the new stores, but do they have to stock Every Single Day? Especially when there's nothing new to stock? Am I the only one bothered by this?







:

I COMPLETELY agree.

I know it is cheaper and easier for WAHM's, but man.. it is almost a turn off to go there and see soooooooo many of the same thing...


----------



## punko5 (Feb 21, 2005)

sorry you feel that way. I'm not guilty of it, but I give WAHMs a huge pass on things... honestly, I am sure most are not making even minimum wage and whatever strategy they use to get some sales is fine with me. I know for one that I have probably pinned/fairied or gifted at least as much as I have sold and I am sure most wahm's are the same.
Being a wahm is often time consuming/and frustrating... and then to go to wal-mart and see machine made things for soooo cheap.. it makes one wonder.. why even bother being a wahm??....
so let's let them slide.... yk?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree with punko.... but, I guess I am one that has just stopped checking out Hyenacart altogether because it's so saturated.







If the stocking calendar was pared down to just true, once every whatever-number-of-weeks stockings, then the stocking calendar would be less overwhelming and I'd check it out and shop.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I guess I didn't realize that this was happening. But, it sure does explain why the days got SO FULL. As a customer, I'll often go to a store that is supposed to stock and if I don't see anything new, I was just figuring that they didn't fulfill their commitment to stock on that day.

I'm thinking that listing a store without actually stocking a single thing is ultimately more hurtful for the WAHM community at HC. What happens when you ACTUALLY do stock a store full but shoppers get tired of clicking and clicking through stores they've already visited with the same stock at the same prices? Then, you have to pretend stock again later just compounding the problem.

At the same time HC customers getting overwhelmed and confused trying to figure out who is actually stocking something new. Sure some don't, but I think we have to acknowledge that if Brenda and Angelica were brave enough to admit in a public forum that they're put off by the empty stockings... there must be many many others that feel the same, but just not willing to put up with the potential of being flamed.

Yes, WalMart makes things cheap, but they really don't listen to their customers as lovingly as WAHMs do. That's one reason I choose WAHMs over WalMart!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I am a bit annoyed if a shop shows up on the calender and there is nothing new. BUT maybe the wahms who are on there often are like me and only have time to stock a couple things at a time. I would save things up and do a weekly stocking, but sitting and posting many items at once is time consuming and a bit of a chore when you have 3 kids interrupting you.
If it annoys you so much, dont look.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boobiemama*
If it annoys you so much, dont look.









Yup - that's what I'm doing more and more, and that's too bad, because I really love to support WAHMs. I am a WOHM and I don't have a lot of time in my day to go through every single store to see if something is new. I also love how supportive MDC is of its WAHMs, but it's really tedious to never be able to post anything slightly critical for fear of "offending" the WAHM community.

Claire - I think you described it really well. And







- do you look great or what?! I wish I looked so good in late pregnancy







:


----------



## punko5 (Feb 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomInFlux*
Yup - that's what I'm doing more and more, and that's too bad, because I really love to support WAHMs. I am a WOHM and I don't have a lot of time in my day to go through every single store to see if something is new. I also love how supportive MDC is of its WAHMs, but it's really tedious to never be able to post anything slightly critical for fear of "offending" the WAHM


ouch.


----------



## Jecca (Feb 1, 2002)

I don't post much these days......
I love hyena cart and I love the stocking calender, but I too get frustrated to see that a wham has posted and there is nothing new or just one thing and I know how it is to sell things and it's hard to have the time to put stuff up but atleast more then one item would be nice, i also think it would be nice and not sure if it's possible to have the time listed on the calender because i might not even worry about it until the time or not look at all if I'm not going to be around and things go fats know what i mean?
but it is frustrating to be like wow so and so's gonna stock and then they don't have anything new,
though I have to say hyena cart has made things allot easier for me to shop.








there are many many good points!


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

wow -- didn't think this was such a heated issue. For some WAHM's, the hyenacart calendar is their ONLY means of advertising, especially if they are just starting out.

But, point taken, I guess.


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I guess I didn't realize that this was happening. But, it sure does explain why the days got SO FULL. As a customer, I'll often go to a store that is supposed to stock and if I don't see anything new, I was just figuring that they didn't fulfill their commitment to stock on that day.

I'm thinking that listing a store without actually stocking a single thing is ultimately more hurtful for the WAHM community at HC. What happens when you ACTUALLY do stock a store full but shoppers get tired of clicking and clicking through stores they've already visited with the same stock at the same prices? Then, you have to pretend stock again later just compounding the problem.

At the same time HC customers getting overwhelmed and confused trying to figure out who is actually stocking something new. Sure some don't, but I think we have to acknowledge that if Brenda and Angelica were brave enough to admit in a public forum that they're put off by the empty stockings... there must be many many others that feel the same, but just not willing to put up with the potential of being flamed.

Yes, WalMart makes things cheap, but they really don't listen to their customers as lovingly as WAHMs do. That's one reason I choose WAHMs over WalMart!









Just out of curiosity, how low do customers expect WAHM's to "reduce" their prices on instock that doesn't sell? Prices already don't pay the WAHM much per hour, if you look at it that way. Add in the really high quality yarn that some WAHM's use... and we can only afford to reduce so much.

I understand not liking cluttered stores, or stores full of things that have been there a while, but if they don't sell, what are the WAHM's supposed to do?

Maybe silly questions, but we are just starting out, and I guess I'd like to better understand what customers are expecting.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think you mamas have made a good point.








I just stocked for the first time last week & am not planning to stock again for at least a week (depending on when my next batch is done, photographed, uploaded, resized & I have time after the little ones are in bed to list them! LOL!)

I had also noticed lately that the same stores are stocking on several days (in a row, some of them).
Now I know why...and more importantly that it is annoying to stalkers...point taken here...I'll be sure not to do that.








I'm sure other WAHMs will appreciate knowing also. WAHMs don't want to offend the shoppers that keep them in business, right?


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
I think you mamas have made a good point.








I just stocked for the first time last week & am not planning to stock again for at least a week (depending on when my next batch is done, photographed, uploaded, resized & I have time after the little ones are in bed to list them! LOL!)

I had also noticed lately that the same stores are stocking on several days (in a row, some of them).
Now I know why...and more importantly that it is annoying to stalkers...point taken here...I'll be sure not to do that.








I'm sure other WAHMs will appreciate knowing also. WAHMs don't want to offend the shoppers that keep them in business, right?

totally right that we don't want to offend or annoy our customers. I for one didn't realize that it was annoying to people, and will be sure not to get the store listed on the calendar unless there are new things available that day. Just didn't realize it bothered people.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

It doesn't bother me. I have a lot of respect for WAHM's and get excited when I see a lot of stocking going on at HC. I worked at home for about 6 mos (secretarial position) and know how hard it is. I don't know how you mamas do it!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meritodd1221*
Just out of curiosity, how low do customers expect WAHM's to "reduce" their prices on instock that doesn't sell? Prices already don't pay the WAHM much per hour, if you look at it that way. Add in the really high quality yarn that some WAHM's use... and we can only afford to reduce so much.

I understand not liking cluttered stores, or stores full of things that have been there a while, but if they don't sell, what are the WAHM's supposed to do?

Maybe silly questions, but we are just starting out, and I guess I'd like to better understand what customers are expecting.









Totally not silly questions at all! You pulled my quote, so I felt like I should respond even though I'm probably not the most qualified person to do so! But, I'll give my two cents!









I don't think WAHMs should have to reduce their prices to move stock at all. Like you said, WAHMs usually get paid not nearly what their time and energy is worth! The materials we use are higher quality in most cases, too. It makes me really sad to see a WAHM reduced down to near cost just to move something.







When I mentioned that seeing someone on the stocking calendar hadn't put anything new instock or reduced prices, what I meant was, I feel like those are the times that I personally would think would be appropriate. If a sale was going on or if a new item (or ten) were added. As a customer using HC and as a WAHM using HC, those are the times that make the most sense to put yourself on the stocking calendar in my mind.

I think "cluttered" stores are fine. That doesn't seem to be the issue at hand. It's the "cluttered" stocking calendar that doesn't accurately depict stockings that seems to be the focus of this thread. Consider this month http://hyenacart.com/calendar_dynami...ate=1120190400 compared to the current month http://hyenacart.com/calendar_dynami...ate=1130821200

If things don't sell, what is a WAHM to do? That's just an individual decision. Some WAHMs reduce price, some put them for auction instead, some donate them, some break up sets to sell for less money each, etc. It just depends on what you want to do. There's no correct answer for everyone. One other option is to stock only a couple things at a time, but stock more often. That way you're getting people in the store to see your older stock and they can see your new stock, too.

Maybe there's a way around announcing a stocking date when there's not a single item new that will be added. I know that Karen at HC is soooo wonderful and responsive to customer and WAHM feedback. Perhaps a page of "Fluff In Waiting" to highlight stores that have instock, but not stocking anything new right now? There must be some way to bring traffic into stores that aren't stocking, but have instock waiting for the right home. The Search feature is really nice for that, but maybe we need something else, too?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I don't get what we are complaining about?

Personally, I love that every single site under the sun is at HC. Makes things easier for me. I can go to one place (the mall) and do my shopping. Or I can run around to fifty different stores, loading the kids and slings and strollers out of the car and take all day!

So what if it is cluttered. How is that bad? Maybe email karen if you have a suggestion that might better the layout. She's cool, she would listen! If you really want to know when a particular store is stocking, then join the yahoo group. I dunno, it seems like a simple solution to me


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Ya know, if it's just me, that's cool. *I* find HC cluttered. *I* don't like stores that stock every day - mostly because I think it obscures those stores that stock infrequently. I find myself missing new stockings, because the new stores are buried among stores that are doing daily stockings. I generally don't join the yahoo groups - I'm not looking for something in particular, just something new. I don't have any great new idea for how HC should be structured, nor am I suggesting such a thing. I'm certainly not arguing that HC should restructure to keep ME happy.









On what has become a secondary issue (and I'm saying this with all love and honesty and no snark), I don't understand why a criticism of a business structure within the WAHM community is taken so personally. I assume that WAHMs are businesswomen as well as mothers and can separate a critique of the business structure from a slam on the business itself. I SO appreciate the WAHM community - I've benefited so much from WAHM businesses, most of whom I've been introduced to from here (first from the diapering board, second from MDC). I couldn't do it, seriously, and I value those that do.

It's all good (funny only if you've been to TAO lately).


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

As customers we have a right to be disappointed that the Stocking Calendar has changed from a place where each stocking listing were true, important stockings with several new products being listed, to a place where it's just too cluttered to even check out anymore. WAHMs who are interested in staying in business won't take it personally, they will simply learn from the criticism that has been stated constructively, in my opinion, and improve their business strategies and win a more loyal, and larger, base of customers in the long run that way. No one here has said, "That dumb WAHM pisses me off by listing her store on the calendar all the time and I don't care about her dumb products anyawy" or anything rude or personal at all. We've just expressed that the stocking calendar doesn't seem to mean anything at all anymore, except as a list of stores at HC, and we're just going there and using the search function to find nice stuff or simply not going there anymore as a result.


----------



## punko5 (Feb 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I don't get what we are complaining about?

Personally, I love that every single site under the sun is at HC. Makes things easier for me. I can go to one place (the mall) and do my shopping. Or I can run around to fifty different stores, loading the kids and slings and strollers out of the car and take all day!

So what if it is cluttered. How is that bad? Maybe email karen if you have a suggestion that might better the layout. She's cool, she would listen! If you really want to know when a particular store is stocking, then join the yahoo group. I dunno, it seems like a simple solution to me









I love mom's like you!!!!

and mominflux.. you too.. ( i do get it... I live that. )


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
As customers we have a right to be disappointed that the Stocking Calendar has changed from a place where each stocking listing were true, important stockings with several new products being listed, to a place where it's just too cluttered to even check out anymore. WAHMs who are interested in staying in business won't take it personally, they will simply learn from the criticism that has been stated constructively, in my opinion, and improve their business strategies and win a more loyal, and larger, base of customers in the long run that way. No one here has said, "That dumb WAHM pisses me off by listing her store on the calendar all the time and I don't care about her dumb products anyawy" or anything rude or personal at all. We've just expressed that the stocking calendar doesn't seem to mean anything at all anymore, except as a list of stores at HC, and we're just going there and using the search function to find nice stuff or simply not going there anymore as a result.

Totally understand this, and MomInFlux... I hope I wasn't coming across as taking it personally. We are new in business and I'm just trying to understand the customers out there.







And I probably shouldn't have posted about the issue yesterday at all, because it was just a bad day around here at my house.







So, I apologize if I've come across as argumentative or confrontational, or defensive.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I don't get what we are complaining about?

The issue being discussed is that the stocking calendar does not accurately depict new stockings. Customers and some WAHMs are just sharing whether they think that's helpful or hurtful to business.

It's the stocking calendar that's being called "cluttered" not HC. Everyone seems to LOVE that HC has a lot of different offerings. I know I do!

Listening to customers and wanting to do right by them is one of the things that set WAHMs apart from big chain stores. This thread is giving us the opportunity to do so. And, I'm really grateful of the supportive WAHM atmosphere.


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

I think... and I could be wrong since I am new to Hyena Cart, but I believe that in order to be on the calendar, you have to put an item on preview.

If this is the case, then when people are actually listed on the calendar 3 days a week, they are putting items on preview that many times, and it seems that they want on the calendar that many times, no?

I'm not sure why, other than wanting to get their name out there.

But, I stocked every day for about 3 days while trying to get my inventory transferred to HC from wahmshoppes. I only showed up on the calendar once, when I put some items on preview while I went into wahmshoppes to take them out of inventory there....... avoiding an oversell where I might have one person buying the item in one store while another in the other store.

anyway....

Yeah, it's next to impossible to make any living in the diaper business right now.... it's a tough situation for everybody. We are all hurting and struggling, and we all want our names out there. Maybe a good compromise would be that people only put themselves on the calendar when they are stocking, and try not to have your name up there more than once a week?

I mean, when I see a name up there 4 times in a week, I do wonder as well why a person has to put their items on preview every day? Maybe stock within your 5 day timeframe and have them all go live the same day?

Teri


----------



## bugnbean (Mar 10, 2005)

As a WAHM I try not to clutter the calendar myself. I work mostly on customs through customers that keep coming back so I don't have a ton of time to work on in stock and I stock that when I can. It frustrates me though to see my store buried among tons of other stockings as well. I'm very careful to not stock at the same time as another WAHM because I DON'T want to be in competition with them....I think it's important for ALL WAHM's to succeed and will do what I can to not put my store in direct competition with someone else. I understand the competitive edge of the WAHM business...it's natural in any type of business market. But the clutter on the stocking calendar as a WAHM frustrates me at times because my business is being buried among others when I've been very careful to choose a stocking time that won't take away from other WAHM's.

On the other hand...I understand wanting to bring customers in by very frequent stockings. I don't make anywhere near what I need to be making to support my family. Any way to bring new customers in is understandable. There has to be a happy medium somewhere along the way...

I like the idea of a "fluff in waiting"...I'd be hanging out there frequently to drool over fabulous fluff.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Maybe I am alone in this but I love seeing a full calender every time I pull up HC!! I can remember this time last year when there were days and days with no stockings. I love looking through all the different stores!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

OK, my last post was snarky cuz I was feeling snarky.

How come some stores get their names up on the calendar but some don't (when they stock)?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

You only show up on the calendar if you put up a preview before you stock. So, if you put up a preview on tuesday but it won't be available to buy until friday, you'll be on friday on the calendar. But if you just add things instock and ready for purchase you don't show up on the calendar. I'm tired and not saying this well, but hopefully it makes sense.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Huh! I guess it takes all kinds...

I love all of the stores on hyenacart... it is maybe not the best idea to have your name on the calendar if nothing has changed with your inventory (added something, prices reduced, etc.).

But, as far as the calendar being crowded, I think we're just going to have to get used to that! hyenacart has built-in advertising because of the calendar and exposure WAHM's get there. More and more WAHM's are going there.

Personally, I think it's wonderful ... but for those who are more time crunched, maybe the stocking calendar could be revised in the future so that it's more specific! Like ... maybe the store could add a "stocking note" of some sort. Maybe WAHMarama's would say "Added a bunch of mama pads and reduced some stuff" or Misty Mountain Tots would have their name and then say "First stocking ever, stay tuned for more".

The calendar could go by weeks instead of months to accomodate additional info, even...

Just thinking out loud. Surely there is a way to make everyone happy.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Hmmm, when I re-read my post, it seems like maybe it has a snarky tone, and I didn't mean it that way.







I just meant that I understand some are more time-crunched, but there are also definitely those of us out there who avidly stalk hyenacart on a daily basis.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I think it would help if the calendar had a different layout. Right now when we go to the page we see an entire month with what looks like a mass of text and it is visually overwhelming. I don't know what the solution would be - maybe have the option to break it up into weeks. I don't know if anyone has a Palm Pilot but when you open it on your computer you can choose whether you want your view to be monthly, weekly, daily. I am sure the coding might be a mess but just a thought.

I also think some loose guidelines might be nice like what a few have suggested above. HC is a great thing and it has really exploded over the last year and I think it will just take some time of adjustment.


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
I think it would help if the calendar had a different layout. Right now when we go to the page we see an entire month with what looks like a mass of text and it is visually overwhelming. I don't know what the solution would be - maybe have the option to break it up into weeks. I don't know if anyone has a Palm Pilot but when you open it on your computer you can choose whether you want your view to be monthly, weekly, daily. I am sure the coding might be a mess but just a thought.

I also think some loose guidelines might be nice like what a few have suggested above. HC is a great thing and it has really exploded over the last year and I think it will just take some time of adjustment.

Hmmm... that's a really good idea. I'll be putting some thought into that one







Thanks!!


----------



## nitareality (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Perhaps a page of "Fluff In Waiting" to highlight stores that have instock, but not stocking anything new right now? There must be some way to bring traffic into stores that aren't stocking, but have instock waiting for the right home. The Search feature is really nice for that, but maybe we need something else, too?

I really like this idea!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Karen is there any way to have multiple calendars for the different categories? Someone looking for homemade soaps may have no interest in cloth diapers, making it easier to find what they are looking for.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diaper_Addict_Jen*
Karen is there any way to have multiple calendars for the different categories? Someone looking for homemade soaps may have no interest in cloth diapers, making it easier to find what they are looking for.


i'm not positive, but i think there is a search function. so someone could search for soaps and would get either the stores, or items. i've never used the function so i can't be positive it works that way.

i don't mind the clutter of HC. but i only go to the stores that i KNOW. i'm not very adventerous


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I was thinking in tearms of lightening the calendar.


----------

